# Taurus .22



## xring3 (Jan 1, 2013)

With all the rush to buy that has been going on, the LGS that I do business with has taken in some nice revolvers on trade. Deals can be had. Latest find is a Taurus 9 shot .22 revolver...it was new a year ago and looks like it MAY have had a box of ammo run through it and put away......deals on revolvers in my area are around. :anim_lol:


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't own any Taurus product, even if it was free.................why take the risk, when there are much better choices.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettabone said:


> I wouldn't own any Taurus product, even if it was free.................why take the risk, when there are much better choices.


This, +1000. I've made my opinion well known in that sticky at the top of the Taurus section.


----------

